# boy scouts, fema and fbi...oh my..



## southerngal82 (Jul 15, 2013)

So here is this thing they are calling a "drill". Rumor has it we got tons of military here and Russian troops. Out of the blue this stuff apears includded in the attachment.

























Oh on another note, senator of Nevada tries to warn us.

What is your take on it. Couple thousand of coffins for no reason just apears?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A picture was taken of something, I can't say if they are coffins or not, maybe they are. What does that have to do with the Boy Scout Jamboree ? And what did the Senator of Nevada try to warn us about ?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome southerngal82! 
Happy to have you here but be warned most of us are skeptical of everything.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Welcome southerngal82!
> Happy to have you here but be warned most of us are skeptical of everything.


Yep.

And, how did they count 5000 in the dark?

If they're biodegradable, why are they outside in the weather?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I understand the concern about "communicable diseases or health conditions" with the new rainbow scouts...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait! Was that a picture of Big Foot near coffin #4372!? He appeared to be wearing a Webelo sash with a red star on it and carrying an AK47!!!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Those are cement barriers, silly...


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Why are they snow covered in July?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

That's sure some leap for sure. I saw some of them headed to the jambo sunday at the Columbus zoo.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Welcome southerngal82!
> Happy to have you here but be warned most of us are skeptical of everything.


Speak for yourself!
OMG!
vract:



Sentry18 said:


> Wait! Was that a picture of Big Foot near coffin #4372!? He appeared to be wearing a Webelo sash with a red star on it and carrying an AK47!!!


I see it! Hes right...there!

I do have to say it seems a little odd to have the NG activated and a state of emergency declared for this, and 'medical services are expected to be very limited'? Huh?
Youre drrtgrrl arent you?!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

"What" ain't no country I ever heard of...they speak English in "What"?


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

"Youre drrtgrrl arent you?! "

what? .... huh?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Those look suspiciously like those things we used to mix concrete in.no clue why they're at a funeral home though.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Wait! Was that a picture of Big Foot near coffin #4372!? He appeared to be wearing a Webelo sash with a red star on it and carrying an AK47!!!


That was Chewbacca. This is actually the site of filming for the first Disney-owned "Star Wars" sequel. They are using Boy Scouts inside the Ewok costumes. Instead of blowing things up, the end of the movie will be a musical number with the new villain, Darth Bieber.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

trooper0366 said:


> Why are they snow covered in July?


Climate change...:laugh:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

WOW Yall are dyed in the blue first rate butts......come on be a little nicer on a newbie......ya know there are so many ways to get your point across uugggggg
Back to facebook games really not in the mood for this today


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well as fer the boxes, I'd say somebody puttin in a new cemetary.

As fer the scout thin, there talkin 200,000 ta 300,000 people swarmin one area. There ain't a medical er emergency facility in the world can deal with that overload. There gonna be stretched past the breakin point just dealin with minor stuff. Law enforcement gotta try an deal with that there influx ta boot. So, ta back up emergency services it would only be natural ta call in the national guard cause they can supply trained personnel an equipment ta deal with it.

Don't know nothin bout the gov.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

We dealt with an influx of a 1/2 to 1 million people every year at the Sturgis motorcycle rally. No one was allowed vacation, but we didn't have to call in the NG. The city did have to hire extra cops for that week.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> We dealt with an influx of a 1/2 to 1 million people every year at the Sturgis motorcycle rally.


We have that many coming across the border here every year and the gov isn't sending us the National Guard.


----------



## Stryker (Jun 27, 2013)

I was in Ft. A. P. Hill, VA a few years ago with the national guard during a Boy Scout Jamboree. There was so many that we stayed in the field the entire time of our training since they took up all of the barracks. There was an Air Force medical battalion and a LA army national guard medical battalion attached to the Boy Scouts during their jamboree.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

spregan said:


> We dealt with an influx of a 1/2 to 1 million people every year at the Sturgis motorcycle rally. No one was allowed vacation, but we didn't have to call in the NG. The city did have to hire extra cops for that week.


Big difference STurgis is yearly. The jambore is every 4. The systems don't get built or maintained to handle it on the off years.

But this is a load of garbage. There was no state of emergency declared, and the guard turned out in force 4 years ago to supplement the cops. They also use it as a training event.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sure your right it was a hoax. The Boy Scout jamboree is probably good training for medical unit also. I don't understand what you mean by systems in place though?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

MsSage said:


> WOW Yall are dyed in the blue first rate butts......come on be a little nicer on a newbie......ya know there are so many ways to get your point across uugggggg
> Back to facebook games really not in the mood for this today


Perhaps your right, everyone has an opinion. From the material posted I just don't see anything sinister being planned for the Jamboree...unless they bring back the covert microwave crowd control weapons they used in 2005


----------

